# 1934 Rollfast... My Oldest Bicycle



## HARPO (Jun 23, 2016)

This is actually the oldest bike in my collection. I had it checked out, and it was dated 1934. Pretty great condition for its age. I've had it for many years, and I'm thinking on selling at some point. Any idea as to the value?
Thanks, Fred


----------



## Craig Allen (Jun 23, 2016)

I might be interested in it. Thank you. Craig Allen 


HARPO said:


> This is actually the oldest bike in my collection. I had it checked out, and it was dated 1934. Pretty great condition for its age. I've had it for many years, and I'm thinking on selling at some point. Any idea as to the value?
> Thanks, FredView attachment 332108 View attachment 332109 View attachment 332110 View attachment 332112 View attachment 332113 View attachment 332114 View attachment 332116 View attachment 332117 View attachment 332119


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2016)

A nice bike but a girls and base model so I would think somewhere in the $250 range. V/r Shawn


----------



## HARPO (Jun 23, 2016)

If anyone is interested it (_should I decide to sell it)_, it would need to be picked up on Long Island. Sorry, but it won't be shipped...
Also, I received two PM's stating that $500 would reasonable.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 23, 2016)

Didn't you post this bike a few months ago stating the same thing?


----------



## HARPO (Jun 23, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Didn't you post this bike a few months ago stating the same thing?




I thought I did and I should have checked first. But at this point in time, I'm more serious and now I have a few PM's showing interest in purchasing.


----------



## Craig Allen (Jun 23, 2016)

HARPO said:


> If anyone is interested it (_should I decide to sell it)_, it would need to be picked up on Long Island. Sorry, but it won't be shipped...
> Also, I received two PM's stating that $500 would reasonable.



If you decide to sell, please contact me. Thank you.Craig Allen.  cbillallen1954@gmail.com


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 23, 2016)

Sell it to Craig


----------



## HARPO (Jun 23, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Sell it to Craig




Lol...are you guys a team?


----------



## HARPO (Jun 23, 2016)

Craig Allen said:


> If you decide to sell, please contact me. Thank you.Craig Allen.  cbillallen1954@gmail.com




Thanks, but fordmike contacted me first. I'll see if he's still interested in purchasing it and get back to you when I know for sure.
Fred


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey Harpo, just thinking out loud, but isn't that front end tweeked back a bit? or is it just the angle of some of the pics?


----------



## HARPO (Jun 24, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> Hey Harpo, just thinking out loud, but isn't that front end tweeked back a bit? or is it just the angle of some of the pics?




Angle of the pics, I guess. She's straight!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 24, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Sell it to Craig




OK for Craig to purchase! I spoke to fordmike and he's buying another one from me.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 24, 2016)

lol...we aren't a team.  I just saw that he was asking to buy it a few times.   Now, as for Mike, I can see us doing that to you....lol.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 24, 2016)

i would say $500 easy


----------



## HARPO (Jun 24, 2016)

OK, Craig changed his mind about the bike. So...if anyone else interested, please let me know.

Thanks! Fred


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 24, 2016)

I'll give ya $100 for the dropstand and bolts.   Muwhahaha.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 25, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I'll give ya $100 for the dropstand and bolts.   Muwhahaha.




I'm sure you would, lol! But I can't take a bike apart that's in this condition to just part it out. I MIGHT be doing that to the 1939 Colson you see here, though. This puppy is in rough shape as far as paint and surface rust. Luckily, all the hard to find goodies are there...Snap Tank... drop stand & clip...chaingurad...rear rack...


----------



## jd56 (Jun 25, 2016)

The 39 looks salvageable to me.
Sent you a pm. Might be your guy.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2016)

Rollfast is still available..please see the FOR SALE section...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

HARPO said:


> Rollfast is still available..




You should list in the for sale section to get better visibility. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 28, 2016)

Luv that Rollfast, such a great looking bike. Let's put a price on it and list it in the Sell-Trade Forum 



http://thecabe.com/forum/index/sell-trade.4/
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-rules.32869/


----------



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Luv that Rollfast, such a great looking bike. Let's put a price on it and list it in the Sell-Trade Forum View attachment 333965
> http://thecabe.com/forum/index/sell-trade.4/
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-rules.32869/




Look for it later there. This wasn't supposed to evolve into a For Sale Thread. Sorry guys!!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2016)

My bike is also on Howie Cohen's website...

http://www.proteanpaper.com//scart_...orm&srkeyall=ALL&srkeywords=rollfast&srcateg=


----------



## HARPO (Jul 4, 2016)

Still available...


----------



## None (Jul 10, 2016)

HARPO said:


> Still available...



Available for sell in the correct forum? I'd like to take a look, if so!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 12, 2016)

Desireé said:


> Available for sell in the correct forum? I'd like to take a look, if so!




Hi. Yes, the Rollfast is still for sale...and its been in the SELL/TRADE section for a couple of weeks. Take a peek!


----------



## None (Jul 12, 2016)

HARPO said:


> Hi. Yes, the Rollfast is still for sale...and its been in the SELL/TRADE section for a couple of weeks. Take a peek!



Thank you!!!  I'll take a look. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 12, 2016)

HARPO said:


> Hi. Yes, the Rollfast is still for sale...and its been in the SELL/TRADE section for a couple of weeks. Take a peek!



Should be a good deal by now then Desiree! Id offer about half what hes askin! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## None (Jul 12, 2016)

HARPO said:


> Hi. Yes, the Rollfast is still for sale...and its been in the SELL/TRADE section for a couple of weeks. Take a peek!




Yeah, I totally remember this now. I was bummed because it cannot be shipped. Thought something had maybe changed. Thanks!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 12, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Should be a good deal by now then Desiree! i.d. offer about half what hes askin! LOLOLOLOL




Oh, you're a BIG help, lol!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 12, 2016)

HARPO said:


> Oh, you're a BIG help, lol!



me thinks CrazyDave can get that mofo sold for you, HarpoMan................I see a commission check coming your way, Dave


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 12, 2016)

Intense One said:


> me thinks CrazyDave can get that mofo sold for you, HarpoMan................I see a commission check coming your way, Dave



Sweet! About time i was appreciated!


----------



## HARPO (Dec 5, 2016)

Hmmm...no local takers, I guess...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 5, 2016)

Maybe the broken, Japan made, rear reflector is killing your sale?


----------



## Barto (Dec 9, 2016)

Rollfast bikes Rock....my fav


----------

